# Just A Little Disappointed...



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

When my husband came home from work today, he seemed to be in a pretty good mood... Tickling me, joking around, rough-housing with the dogs, etc.

It was very pleasant, and I know he's feeling better since going off the vicodin. (There for a bit it was pretty rough, as it always is when he stops).

180 or not, I was feeling attracted to him and decided take a hot shower, shave, scrub, and moisturize every inch of me. Put on a white bra and panties, with a tight see-through top... Touched up a bit of make-up and sauntered off to the bedroom.

And there he lay. Snoring. LoL  I tickled his feet and he sat up slowly, looked at me and said, "are you done in the bathroom? I need to get ready for bed." 

He didn't say a word after that, and I usually go to bed in sweats, (more comfy with my growing belly).

So here I sit, a vixen drinking her tea alone in the kitchen, wondering if he was just tired, unattracted or just plain too dumb to get it?

It doesn't matter anyhow. I feel alright and I think I'm going to complete an art project before going to bed myself.

I'm sure I'm not the only one who has been through this, but it's frustrating. Just thought I'd share... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

YinPrincess said:


> When my husband came home from work today, he seemed to be in a pretty good mood... Tickling me, joking around, rough-housing with the dogs, etc.
> 
> It was very pleasant, and I know he's feeling better since going off the vicodin. (There for a bit it was pretty rough, as it always is when he stops).
> 
> ...


When he got up and asked if you were done in the bathroom. you should have said yes but I'm not done in the bedroom I've been thinking of you all day. 

vicodan is no good for me I can't orgasm when I had to take it maybe it not out of his system yet.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah, ive been through numerous dissapointments. my wife often chooses to mop, vacuum, run errands, etc.. and then tries to tell me that she is behind and just didnt have time. those are the episodes that lead to me not trying and eventually not caring anymore


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

If you want to improve the communication in your marriage (which I know you do), a good place to start is by _saying things to him_ instead of _thinking things at him_ (and then resenting him). I know, kind of a canned answer, but you can't hold it against him for not noticing - really, you can't, it isn't fair.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah I agree. It makes sense.

Just thought of how his eyes are always wandering all over other women wearing more than me, then sort of became depressed thinking he isn't attracted to me anymore. :scratchhead: 

Oh well. His loss, right? I feel kind of dumb for trying something so brazen and being completely unnoticed... LoL 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Don't assume you know what is going on in his head! He may not have wanted sex because he was tired. It is not good for you to automatically assume the problem lies with your attractiveness.

I also understand how putting yourself out there to no response can feel like a rejection. I also get that asking for something and being turned down can feel painful when you are in a self-cricital place in your life to begin with (btdt), but asking for what you need is healthy and if your husband can't give it to you, it has more to do with him than with you or your desireability.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

He STILL hasn't put the moves on me.

Maybe it's because I'm getting bigger and bigger. 

I really don't have much of a sex drive right now... Just wanting his undivided attention for once. Sometimes sex is the only way to get it...


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

Im so sorry you had your feelings hurt.

I do agree you could have been more obvious with at least some flirty talk. 

You can still get shot down (usually not) but at least you would know the answer instead of guessing

My wife and I have done this to each other for the same reason of vagueness.

There seems to be a middle sea of confusion and error where making assumptions, having expectations and not being clear is a dangerous no no in both directions if you want to avoid hurt feelings. 

We have worked it out by being cler about our interest. It aint always sexy to hear "wanna get busy" as oppossed to some seduction like that in the movies but it gets the job done. 

SInce we have been more direct about it, I casn recasll a time when we hurt each other by oblivion

BTW FWIW I got a little turned on imagining my wife doing the same for me while reading your post


----------

